# You all want to keep your second amendment right?



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

You all want to keep your second amendment right?

Hi all
Hope the hunting season is going well for all!

I'm posting this to give you all a real fighting chance to save your second Amendment before NAFTA takes it away.

There is a man running for president that WILL make sure ALL of our civil liberties, our constitution, and our country remain ours.

His name is RON PAUL!!!
I'm not asking you to vote for him, I'm only asking that you spend some time on the internet checking him out

GOOGLE RON PAUL!
YOUTUBE RON PAUL!

www.RonPaul2008.com

this guy is the first politician that I have ever believed in, he is a candidate that I don't have to apply the theory of the "better of two evils". He is the first politician I have ever given a donation to. And he is the only person I am going to vote for in 2008.

I want my country back! I didn't spend 5 years in the military to let all of these corrupt politicians take away my rights. i.e. the patriot act, NAFTA, the second amendment.

sincerly
Matt Jones

Ps. Check into what I said about NAFTA, they are the ones that will take your guns away and it doesn't matter what the supreme court says about it


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Ron Paul is my guy too!!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

straight from Ron Paul
www.ronpaul2008.com

I share our Founders' belief that in a free society each citizen must have the right to keep and bear arms. They ratified the Second Amendment knowing that this right is the guardian of every other right, and they all would be horrified by the proliferation of unconstitutional legislation that prevents law-abiding Americans from exercising this right.

I have always supported the Second Amendment and these are some of the bills I have introduced in the current Congress to help restore respect for it:

H.R. 1096 includes provisions repealing the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act and the Federal Firearms License Reform Act of 1993, two invasive and unconstitutional bills. 
H.R. 1897 would end the ban on carrying a firearm in the National Park System, restoring Americans' ability to protect themselves in potentially hazardous situations. 
H.R. 3305 would allow pilots and specially assigned law enforcement personnel to carry firearms in order to protect airline passengers, possibly preventing future 9/11-style attacks. 
H.R. 1146 would end our membership in the United Nations, protecting us from their attempts to tax our guns or disarm us entirely.

In the past, I introduced legislation to repeal the so-called "assault weapons" ban before its 2004 sunset, and I will oppose any attempts to reinstate it.

I also recently opposed H.R. 2640, which would allow government-appointed psychiatrists to ban U.S. veterans experiencing even mild forms of Post-Traumatic Stress Syndrome from ever owning a gun.

You have the right to protect your life, liberty, and property. As President, I will continue to guard the liberties stated in the Second Amendment.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ron Paul
www.Ronpaul2008.com

please take some time to
GOOGLE RON PAUL
YOUTUBE RON PAUL

if you like what you see, then be ready for the December 16th's MONEY BOMB!
www.bostonteaparty07.com

Dr. Ron Paul
Working Americans like lower taxes. So do I. Lower taxes benefit all of us, creating jobs and allowing us to make more decisions for ourselves about our lives.

Whether a tax cut reduces a single mother's payroll taxes by $40 a month or allows a business owner to save thousands in capital gains taxes and hire more employees, that tax cut is a good thing. Lower taxes allow more spending, saving, and investing which helps the economy - that means all of us.

Real conservatives have always supported low taxes and low spending.

But today, too many politicians and lobbyists are spending America into ruin. We are nine trillion dollars in debt as a nation. Our mounting government debt endangers the financial future of our children and grandchildren. If we don't cut spending now, higher taxes and economic disaster will be in their future - and yours.

In addition, the Federal Reserve, our central bank, fosters runaway debt by increasing the money supply - making each dollar in your pocket worth less. The Fed is a private bank run by unelected officials who are not required to be open or accountable to "we the people."

Worse, our economy and our very independence as a nation is increasingly in the hands of foreign governments such as China and Saudi Arabia, because their central banks also finance our runaway spending.

We cannot continue to allow private banks, wasteful agencies, lobbyists, corporations on welfare, and governments collecting foreign aid to dictate the size of our ballooning budget. We need a new method to prioritize our spending. It's called the Constitution of the United States


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*MOVED TO POLITICS FORUM. *

Please be certain you understand the forum rules, and that you post threads in the correct areas on this site. Thanks.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

njsimonson- Are you a Moderator? Your title infers you are a member, not a moderator. What's going on?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Neanderthal said:


> njsimonson- Are you a Moderator? Your title infers you are a member, not a moderator. What's going on?


Yes Nick is one of the Super Moderators on this site, meaning he has control across all forums.

Ryan


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

Back to the issue at hand you say Ron Paul is going to save our second amendment rights but then he want to pull our troops out of the middle east. Our troops our the ones allowing us to post on this forum and to hunt. If someone like Ron Paul had always been in power we would be able to hunt or fish or have free speech or many other freedoms because it is a person like Ron Paul that does not finish the job. And that is why we need someone like Huckabee elected because he will keep our right to keep and bear arms he will fight to save the lives of voiceless children. And he will finish the job in Iraq

http://www.mikehuckabee.com/


----------

